# Bobo



## rex upshaw (Dec 16, 2014)

Heard he's interviewing for the HC job Colo. St.


----------



## Horns (Dec 16, 2014)

They are talking about it on Bulldawg Illustrated


----------



## hayseed_theology (Dec 16, 2014)

I think he might be hunting another raise.  He has earned it.  We averaged like 41 pts a game.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 16, 2014)

Early in his career, I did not care for him much, but now I would hate to lose him.  I could not blame him for taking the job and it would certainly be good for him.  If he wants to be the head coach at UGA, I think it would be best for him to have head coaching experience.


----------



## tcward (Dec 16, 2014)

Yeah, he probably knows his time is about up....


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 16, 2014)

hayseed_theology said:


> I think he might be hunting another raise.  He has earned it.  We averaged like 41 pts a game.



I would give him the raise. Muschamp is making $1mm more than him as a coordinator. Bama about to pay Kiffin too.


----------



## Horns (Dec 16, 2014)

He deserves a substantial raise


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 16, 2014)

It would have to be $1mm plus. Mcelwain made $3.5mm at CSU last year?


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Dec 16, 2014)

Cheapo Greg will probably give him a raise of a coupon book from around town


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 17, 2014)

Need to give him a big raise.  He is a proven offensive coach.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 17, 2014)

What he needs is a good swift kick in the rear as he's walking out the door,the way he cost Ga. the game against Bama in the SEC championship a few years back.


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 17, 2014)

I hope he takes it. Seems to me when we play big time games, we struggle.  Not a lot of variation and his play calling was less than stellar against GT.


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 17, 2014)

HMMM....hey ahh, fish hawk...no offense man, but you must have watched a different game than everyone else did....Bama ran the ball down our throats the second half of that game.  the run defense lost that game, not the offense.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 17, 2014)

Fire Bobo and take Richt with him..


----------



## riprap (Dec 17, 2014)

It won't hurt my feelings if he left, but the next guy would run the exact same stuff.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 17, 2014)

Maybe if Bobo leaves, we can hire a special teams coordinator and let Richt take back over the play calling.


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 17, 2014)

He deserves the job or a significant raise.


----------



## flowingwell (Dec 17, 2014)

Sometimes I wonder what some of our fans are watching.


----------



## gacowboy (Dec 17, 2014)

It's probably time for him to sprout some wings and fly on his own. I wish him well if he gets a HC position. We will move forward and be just as good if not better.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 17, 2014)

If Bobo leaves what does Jacob Eason do?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 17, 2014)

Bye Bye Bo Bo.

I'm sure there will be plenty of Dwag fans happy about this but the reality is that the guy could recruit like crazy and his offenses put up a ton of points.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 17, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> Sometimes I wonder what some of our fans are watching.



1st and goal against Carolina and not running Gurley once...


----------



## Boudreaux (Dec 17, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> 1st and goal against Carolina and not running Gurley once...




Not Bobo's fault.  Gurley could not be found.  It was later learned that he was over by the stands selling his autograph....


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 17, 2014)

I might be wrong but I don't think the Dawgs have won the SEC since Bobo has been calling the O.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 17, 2014)

fishnguy said:


> I might be wrong but I don't think the Dawgs have won the SEC since Bobo has been calling the O.



Scoring points hasn't been the problem, preventing the other team from scoring points has been.


----------



## riprap (Dec 17, 2014)

fishnguy said:


> I might be wrong but I don't think the Dawgs have won the SEC since Bobo has been calling the O.



It's all about them stats, bout them stats...

Blame it on the defense that gave up only 18 yrds more a game than Alabama.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 17, 2014)

http://www.cbssports.com/collegefoo...bobo-interviewing-for-colorado-state-head-job


----------



## Palmetto (Dec 17, 2014)

This is on his Wiki page right now?

Mike Bobo (born April 9, 1974 in Augusta, Georgia) is an American college football coach and is the former offensive coordinator of the University of Georgia football team. He accepted the head coaching position at Colorado State University on December 17th.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 17, 2014)

Palmetto said:


> This is on his Wiki page right now?
> 
> Mike Bobo (born April 9, 1974 in Augusta, Georgia) is an American college football coach and is the former offensive coordinator of the University of Georgia football team. He accepted the head coaching position at Colorado State University on December 17th.



Happens all the time.  I doubt an offer has been made.


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 17, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Scoring points hasn't been the problem, preventing the other team from scoring points has been.



Rex, most of the time it hasn't been a problem but for a few years, he only knew one play in the red zone and that was the fade to the back corner which was many, many times so well defended. I'll agree that the last two and a half years he has done a better job at calling a game, but my real point was about "it all coming together" for Richt. It has actually stepped backwards but as you've pointed out, there are so many other factors involved.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 17, 2014)

Jody Hawk said:


> If Bobo leaves what does Jacob Eason do?



Good point.  Hopefully, he stays a dawg.  I don't think he is going to CSU.


----------



## flowingwell (Dec 17, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> 1st and goal against Carolina and not running Gurley once...



Yep, called play action and QB grounded it, 1 play in the season.  Now the 5 plays in that game that went for tds were also called by somebody.  I really don't care if people love or hate the guy, the fact is that the past 2 seasons have been the best offensively EVER in our history.  Lose Gurley, no big deal, put up over 30 vs mizzou, over 40 vs ark, and over 60 on Kentucky.  Florida took us to the shed on offense and defense.  Sometimes it may be hard to admit, but our offense has been great for the past few years, the defense is getting better too.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 17, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> Yep, called play action and QB grounded it, 1 play in the season.  Now the 5 plays in that game that went for tds were also called by somebody.  I really don't care if people love or hate the guy, the fact is that the past 2 seasons have been the best offensively EVER in our history.  Lose Gurley, no big deal, put up over 30 vs mizzou, over 40 vs ark, and over 60 on Kentucky.  Florida took us to the shed on offense and defense.  Sometimes it may be hard to admit, but our offense has been great for the past few years, the defense is getting better too.



I agree with ya bud. Offense has looked really good as of late.
Just wandering if next year will be a Joe Cox kind of year... Man, I hope not!!


----------



## riprap (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm sure offensive numbers have picked up for the whole country in the past few years due to the rules geared towards player safety and the lack of defensive substitutions. I would like to see what he could do with another team. I'd be the first one to say I'm wrong, but it isn't too hard put up numbers with our talent. Maybe he is responsible for that too, I don't know.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Dec 17, 2014)

Wouldn't matter to me whether he leaves or not. Any idea who UGA would pursue as a replacement?


----------



## The Longhunter (Dec 17, 2014)

Old Winchesters said:


> Wouldn't matter to me whether he leaves or not. Any idea who UGA would pursue as a replacement?



Lane Kiffen


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 17, 2014)

The Longhunter said:


> Lane Kiffen




Knock him all you want. I sure do!! But his offense is in the playoff and Bobo's isn't..


----------



## riprap (Dec 17, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Knock him all you want. I sure do!! But his offense is in the playoff and Bobo's isn't..



And since his boss doesn't approve of that offense due to it not being safe for the players, that must make it an even tougher job.


----------



## tcward (Dec 17, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Knock him all you want. I sure do!! But his offense is in the playoff and Bobo's isn't..



Yeah, and Kiffen is on the field where I think he is more in touch with the players.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 18, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> HMMM....hey ahh, fish hawk...no offense man, but you must have watched a different game than everyone else did....Bama ran the ball down our throats the second half of that game.  the run defense lost that game, not the offense.



His name should be Bozo instead of Bobo!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 18, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> It would have to be $1mm plus. Mcelwain made $3.5mm at CSU last year?



Mac made 1.5 at CSU


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 18, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> HMMM....hey ahh, fish hawk...no offense man, but you must have watched a different game than everyone else did....Bama ran the ball down our throats the second half of that game.  the run defense lost that game, not the offense.



Careful now, you are bringing facts to an emotional thread.  Messes with people's heads when you do that.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 18, 2014)

MudDucker said:


> Careful now, you are bringing facts to an emotional thread.  Messes with people's heads when you do that.



Yea man I'm so wrong,yall got me....He's got to be the best OC in college football.......
Hey Bozo it's 3rd and 10 what play you gonna call?3 yd screen pass.
Hey lets keep trying to run the ball up the middle for the 20th time,it's not working but maybe it will, eventually.
Hey Bozo there's a clock ticking........


----------



## Huntinfool (Dec 18, 2014)

At 8th in the country and scoring 41.7 points per game this year, UGA is the only SEC school in the top ten in that category.

Georgia may have some issues.  OC is not one of them.


And, just because I know you love it.....he's a good guy.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 18, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Mac made 1.5 at CSU



Yeah, it said $3.5MM on the wiki page and that is why I put a question mark.  I read a couple other places that it was $1.5MM.  I also think that the college has to include buyouts for tax purposes.  I don't know if wiki was including that or not.  I still think for $1.5 Bobo should leave if given the opportunity.  I would be willing to give him $1mm to stay as the offensive coordinator through 2017 which is when Richt's contract is up.  There would be no guarantees for employment past 2017.


----------



## riprap (Dec 18, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> Yea man I'm so wrong,yall got me....He's got to be the best OC in college football.......
> Hey Bozo it's 3rd and 10 what play you gonna call?3 yd screen pass.
> Hey lets keep trying to run the ball up the middle for the 20th time,it's not working but maybe it will, eventually.
> Hey Bozo there's a clock ticking........



Looks like you watch the games and not just look at the stats. 

All these big offensive numbers have the likes of Colorado State and Ga Southern calling.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 18, 2014)

IMO I hope Bobo stays until 2017 at which time I hope Richt retires and Bobo takes over as Head Coach.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 18, 2014)

toolmkr20 said:


> IMO I hope Bobo stays until 2017 at which time I hope Richt retires and Bobo takes over as Head Coach.



I think if Bobo wants the HC position, then he needs some HC experience first.  I think he would be better off trying to prove himself as a HC and then trying to get the job.  Just my opinion.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 18, 2014)

We'll see what everyone's opinion is after they lose to Louisville in the Belk bowl.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 18, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> We'll see what everyone's opinion is after they lose to Louisville in the Belk bowl.



We may lose, but I would bet Chubb and Michel combine for 400+ yards against a Grantham defense.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 18, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> We may lose, but I would bet Chubb and Michel combine for 400+ yards against a Grantham defense.



Bet you that the coaches will not have the boys prepared to play either!!!


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 18, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> Bet you that the coaches will not have the boys prepared to play either!!!



I could see it going either way.  We either come out and lay a complete egg or we are still mad about losing to Tech.  I think our running backs will be ready to play and hopefully we can just out score them.


----------



## flowingwell (Dec 19, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> Yea man I'm so wrong,yall got me....He's got to be the best OC in college football.......
> Hey Bozo it's 3rd and 10 what play you gonna call?3 yd screen pass.
> Hey lets keep trying to run the ball up the middle for the 20th time,it's not working but maybe it will, eventually.
> Hey Bozo there's a clock ticking........



I'm not sure what play you want to call on 3rd and 10 but here are the results:

Uga 3rd down conversion percentage this year was 47.3%.
This was 3rd best in the sec and 18th best in the country.  

As for running up the middle, something must have worked somewhere?  Uga avg 255 yds rushing per game.  That was 2nd best in sec and 15th best in the country.  

As for clock management, I'm pretty sure Bobo isn't supposed to run down from the press box and call a timeout, that is on the head coach.

I guess you guys watching the games must change the channel when these things happen?


----------



## Huntinfool (Dec 19, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> Bet you that the coaches will not have the boys prepared to play either!!!



It's the Belk Bowl.....Even Saint Saban has had a hard time motivating teenagers to play in a lesser bowl.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Dec 19, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> We may lose, but I would bet Chubb and Michel combine for 400+ yards against a Grantham defense.



Keep on thinking that.  Just like y'all haven't washed all the stink of Grantham from you defense this year, those boys haven't forgot what Charlie Strong taught them yet.

Louisville's D is legit.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Dec 19, 2014)

Huntinfool said:


> It's the Belk Bowl.....Even Saint Saban has had a hard time motivating teenagers to play in a lesser bowl.



But his teenagers are used to playing in NC games.  Your's are not.

BTW:  The Saban's teams aren't motivated is just a cop out to keep from just admitting they got whooped.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 19, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Keep on thinking that.  Just like y'all haven't washed all the stink of Grantham from you defense this year, those boys haven't forgot what Charlie Strong taught them yet.
> 
> Louisville's D is legit.



OK, yeah they did get Jameis to turn the ball over a bunch in the first half, but so did every other team you played this year.  Grantham must have been getting all of that Charlie Strong brainwashing out of his players toward the end of the season because they somehow allowed 40 points to UK. Legit?


----------



## Huntinfool (Dec 19, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> BTW:  The Saban's teams aren't motivated is just a cop out to keep from just admitting they got whooped.





Good one....I almost thought you were serious for a second there.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 19, 2014)

hayseed_theology said:


> I think he might be hunting another raise.  He has earned it.  We averaged like 41 pts a game.



36.7 to be exact.



rex upshaw said:


> Scoring points hasn't been the problem, preventing the other team from scoring points has been.



Solid ^.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 20, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Keep on thinking that.  Just like y'all haven't washed all the stink of Grantham from you defense this year, those boys haven't forgot what Charlie Strong taught them yet.
> 
> Louisville's D is legit.



Just because they played the mighty Noles close doesn't mean they're legit.  The Citadel allowed less points than UL did against FSU.


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 21, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> Just because they played the mighty Noles close doesn't mean they're legit.  The Citadel allowed less points than UL did against FSU.



Actually Coach Pruitt has helped me forget Grantham and he did wash the stink away from Grantham's bad D.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Dec 21, 2014)

So I guess the assistant is off the list since Col St got embarrassed by Utah... Anything new on Bobo?


----------



## hayseed_theology (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm hearing Bobo is gone. Frost declined the job. Mike has contract in hand. Expect announcement later today.  That's mostly Internet rumors though.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 22, 2014)

hayseed_theology said:


> I'm hearing Bobo is gone. Frost declined the job. Mike has contract in hand. Expect announcement later today.  That's mostly Internet rumors though.



If so, I wish him the best! Bobo will always be a DGD! Regardless what anyone has to say!

http://www.denverpost.com/colleges/ci_27188753/colorado-state-mike-bobo-football

Interested to see who's next..


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 22, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> If so, I wish him the best! Bobo will always be a DGD! Regardless what anyone has to say!
> 
> http://www.denverpost.com/colleges/ci_27188753/colorado-state-mike-bobo-football
> 
> Interested to see who's next..



Probably somebody with Bama ties.  Maybe we should ask them?


----------



## hayseed_theology (Dec 22, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> If so, I wish him the best! Bobo will always be a DGD! Regardless what anyone has to say!



Totally agree.  I will miss him when he is gone.  Nothing but love for Bobo.  Wish him the best.


----------



## Horns (Dec 22, 2014)

He gone


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 22, 2014)

Pressure will really start piling on for Richt now. New Coordinators on both sides of the ball.. No one else to take the blame..


----------



## Michaelp (Dec 22, 2014)

Georgia is killing us from the inside out...Pruitt, although via FSU, assistant S&C coach, now they will target Kiffen and finally make the move and take Saban! Slick bastages!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 22, 2014)

This will hurt more recruiting than anywhere. Richt can call the plays. Let's see who he takes out there with him. That's what concerned me. Good luck to a DGD and one of the best O coordinator we ever had!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 22, 2014)

Why would any of our position coaches move to CSU unless they were given the OC slot?


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 22, 2014)

Good for Mike. Well deserved and wish him nothing but the best.


----------



## riprap (Dec 22, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Pressure will really start piling on for Richt now. New Coordinators on both sides of the ball.. No one else to take the blame..



They can always say they are new.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 22, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Why would any of our position coaches move to CSU unless they were given the OC slot?



Friends, relationships go a long way when your changing jobs. But I'm not freaking out over. Just know we have some good recruiters on the side of the ball.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 22, 2014)

Bye!!!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 22, 2014)

Does uga allow him to take recruits? Also is it easy to find another oc that runs the same offense? I know alot of em are going spread?


----------



## riprap (Dec 22, 2014)

It will be interesting to see what he can do out there. IMO, the players made him shine here. The Gurley breaking 4 tackles and scoring and Murray scrambling for his life and making something out of nothing day's are over.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 22, 2014)

Well then.....good for him,hope it works out for him......got ask who we may end up with and how bad this will hurt us


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 22, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> Does uga allow him to take recruits?



Recruits can go anywhere until that letter of intent is signed.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 22, 2014)

Jody Hawk said:


> Recruits can go anywhere until that letter of intent is signed.



Yea but who wants to follow him there?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 22, 2014)

Its not the school these recruits are loyal to its the coaches. Do yall feel this is a setback for the program or will someone come in and nothing changes?


----------



## flowingwell (Dec 22, 2014)

I guess people who are paid to evaluate coaches recognize a young talented coach.  Well deserved and best of luck to coach Bobo.  I guarantee he will be missed.


----------



## Resica (Dec 22, 2014)

You guys love Bobo now. Wasn't too long ago you guys wanted his head on a platter.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 22, 2014)

nickel back said:


> Yea but who wants to follow him there?



Who knows. They can smoke weed legally out there.


----------



## Duff (Dec 22, 2014)

Jody Hawk said:


> Who knows. They can smoke weed legally out there.





Good for coach bobo. Wish him the best !


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 22, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> Its not the school these recruits are loyal to its the coaches. Do yall feel this is a setback for the program or will someone come in and nothing changes?



Totally depends on the kid.  Some kids will go a school regardless who the coach is and to others, it's a huge concern.

I like what Eason's father said-

Eason's father says they wish Bobo the best, but Jacob is still committed to UGA status unchanged. They trust Richt will make the right hire.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 22, 2014)

Resica said:


> You guys love Bobo now. Wasn't too long ago you guys wanted his head on a platter.



yep. we can pull all kinds of replies over the last 2-3 yrs.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 23, 2014)

Jody Hawk said:


> Who knows. They can smoke weed legally out there.



Don't tell Nick Marshall that...


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 23, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Don't tell Nick Marshall that...



good point. Marshall to the utes now.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 23, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> Yea man I'm so wrong,yall got me....He's got to be the best OC in college football.......



Takes a big man to admit when they are wrong.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 23, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> Bye!!!



We will miss you man!  Best of luck with your new team from North Avenue!


----------



## DSGB (Dec 23, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> Its not the school these recruits are loyal to its the coaches. Do yall feel this is a setback for the program or will someone come in and nothing changes?



Not too concerned. I'd say more are commited because of CMR and know it's ultimately his offense.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 23, 2014)

This forum will crash next year when Bobo and CSU beat Uga in a bowl game.


----------



## flowingwell (Dec 23, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> This forum will crash next year when Bobo and CSU beat Uga in a bowl game.



Let's not get crazy.  Uga has to make it to a bowl game for that to happen.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 23, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> Let's not get crazy.  Uga has to make it to a bowl game for that to happen.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 23, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> Let's not get crazy.  Uga has to make it to a bowl game for that to happen.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 23, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> Let's not get crazy.  Uga has to make it to a bowl game for that to happen.



So does CSU for that matter.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Dec 23, 2014)

Resica said:


> You guys love Bobo now. Wasn't too long ago you guys wanted his head on a platter.



I think most the UGA fans have really warmed up to Bobo and came to appreciate how prolific his offenses have been.  There is a very vocal minority that was still on the "Fire Bobo" train, and I reckon they'll be along directly.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Dec 23, 2014)

Resica said:


> You guys love Bobo now. Wasn't too long ago you guys wanted his head on a platter.



I was ok with Bobo.I wanted CMR's head on a platter.


----------



## riprap (Dec 23, 2014)

My thoughts exactly...from my new favorite player Chris Conley

From AJC.com

This past week senior Chris Conley expressed confidence the Bulldogs would be able to withstand Bobo’s loss.

“He means a lot to this university and to this program,” he said. “But like I’ve always said in the past, Georgia will always go on. Georgia will always be able to win games without any one person, and that’s coaches included. …


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 23, 2014)

riprap said:


> My thoughts exactly...from my new favorite player Chris Conley
> 
> From AJC.com
> 
> ...



Ray Goff was obviously before his time.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 23, 2014)

http://www.csurams.com/videos/


----------



## riprap (Dec 23, 2014)

Jody Hawk said:


> Ray Goff was obviously before his time.



I guess beating GT is just not enough to keep your job...


----------



## riprap (Dec 23, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> http://www.csurams.com/videos/



I like him better already.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 23, 2014)

riprap said:


> My thoughts exactly...from my new favorite player Chris Conley
> 
> From AJC.com
> 
> ...



I would not be shocked if Conley were to go into coaching.  I know he will be great at whatever he decides for his future.  He is a very talented and intelligent individual.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 30, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Keep on thinking that.  Just like y'all haven't washed all the stink of Grantham from you defense this year, those boys haven't forgot what Charlie Strong taught them yet.
> 
> Louisville's D is legit.



Legit. Hahaha. Just saying!!!


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 30, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> We may lose, but I would bet Chubb and Michel combine for 400+ yards against a Grantham defense.



Ok, didn't see the final numbers on Michel, but I know Chubb went for 250+. Guess I could have been wrong. Go dawgs!!!


----------



## riprap (Dec 30, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> Ok, didn't see the final numbers on Michel, but I know Chubb went for 250+. Guess I could have been wrong. Go dawgs!!!



I think 301 total.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 30, 2014)

riprap said:


> I think 301 total.



Thanks, cool.  What can I say, love the dawgs!!!


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 30, 2014)

riprap said:


> I think 301 total.



Just looked at some stats. 301 rushing yards, doesn't include receiving or kick off return.  Probably close to 400 total yards!!!


----------



## flowingwell (Dec 30, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> Bet you that the coaches will not have the boys prepared to play either!!!



Well.......


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 31, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> Well.......



They played a lot better without Bobo,he could have coached in the bowl game but he chose not to and I'm glad he didn't.Breath of fresh air not seeing him up in the booth,although Lilly favors him!!!Maybe if you like Bobo so much you can become a CSU fan .
Ga Dawgs!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 31, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Keep on thinking that.  Just like y'all haven't washed all the stink of Grantham from you defense this year, those boys haven't forgot what Charlie Strong taught them yet.
> 
> Louisville's D is legit.



He Ha!!!Legit?


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 31, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> Well.......



They were ready to play. Glad to see it.


----------



## gacowboy (Dec 31, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> They were ready to play. Glad to see it.



Yes !! And Lilly seemed to do a Good job !!


----------

